# Wallet et sa réinstallation



## mongoose (18 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
J'ai dans le passé (pas si lointain) désactiver (via une astuce d'un site web (que je ne retrouve pas)) Apple Wallet.
Je voudrai maintenant utiliser (donc y associer une CB) l'application.
Problème, je ne peux pas le réinstaller car quand je vais dans l'apple store (je ne le trouve que comme cela), et que j'essaie de l'ouvrir,

cela m'ouvre un popup me disant :
"restrictions activées - certaines apps, ne peuvent être vues ou utilisées car des restrictions sont activées"

ma question est :

Comment désactiver cette restriction ?

J'ai beau chercher sur mon Iphone 12, je ne trouve rien !!!!

Merci d'avance


----------



## mongoose (18 Juin 2021)

Petite précision :

Quand je vais dans mon identifiant Apple (sur mon Iphone) - Paiement et livraison - Apple Pay
je vois bien ouvrir Wallet
Mais lorsque je clique dessus, rien ne se passe.....


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2021)

J'ai peur qu'ayant utilisé une manipulation non approuvée par Apple, puisqu'en principe cette application ne peut pas être désactivée, tu aies empêché en même temps un retour en arrière. Essaie le SAV Apple, sauf si quelqu'un ici a lui aussi une "astuce".


----------



## mongoose (18 Juin 2021)

Alors, j'ai la réponse après avoir contacté le SAV Apple !
Il faut aller dans :
Réglages - Temps d'écran - Contenu et confidentialité (bloquer le contenu inapproprié)
désactiver les restrictions (au besoin réactiver celles que vous voulez garder !!)

En tout cas, affaire réglée !

Merci à vous !


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2021)

Merci d'avoir partagé ce retour qui peut dépanner éventuellement quelqu'un d'autre.


----------



## mongoose (18 Juin 2021)

C'est normal


----------



## boninmi (18 Juin 2021)

Mais il arrive que certains oublient ...


----------



## mongoose (19 Juin 2021)

Certes, mais on ne m'a pas "élevé" comme cela !


----------

